# Brain tingle



## peaceboy23 (May 25, 2005)

Ok, so sometimes (and right now, for example) i'll feel like this weird tingly feeling in my head, or feel like i have too much energy in my head/brain, but no where else in my body. It is really weird, like there is a fire in my head, or ants walking around in there...I dunno, it's really hard to describe, but ti's really, really annoying. It makes it hard to fall asleep at night, because my head feels so funny. I guess this is just another anxiety state, but the lorazapam isn't really helping it much.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

I get simliar feelings in my head, and most of the time only in my head, in that my head feels full of energy .

I also get the most unpleasent feeling of my head feeling like its 'splitting' or my brain going squidgy and moving about, physically really feeling that my brain is splitting up.

Understandly one of my worst symontons, and one that no one I have spoken too has a explanation for.

Almost feels like I am trying to rip away from my head almost.



I wish my head would just hurry up and explode already, im getting bored of waiting. :twisted:


----------



## pfpc (Aug 22, 2004)

I had the same feelings during the first two years of my illness. Felt like my brain was moving around, splitting in two, etc. Exactly as you described. Fortunately, it went away as many different symptoms have come and gone.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

I remember homeskooled saying something about feeling like his brain was sloshing around in his head.


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

My brain hurts sometimes, not like a headache but just like my brain is being pressurized or like it's in a vise or something. Sometimes it gets so bad that I will get a bad headache from it. :?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2005)

I have been getting the weird tingly feeling lately too. Also kind of woozy. I asked my nurologist about it today. He said it comes from breathing incorrectly and getting too much oxygen. He told me to breathe into a paper bag when this happens and it will level everything out. It is however the worst feeling. Sometimes it almost feels like an ice cream headache.

Sassy


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

It is usually the SCALP muscles tensing up.....period.

Your brain has NO FEELING.


----------



## pfpc (Aug 22, 2004)

So a migraine is tense scalp muscles?


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

LOL :lol:

Sojourner I know why you said that but, WOW!



> It is usually the SCALP muscles tensing up.....period.


LOL :lol:

I'm sorry but I havent heard anything that funny in a wile.


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

I hope that was a joke?


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

What's funny about it? When you don't know what it is, it's scary stuff.


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

vainglory said:


> So a migraine is tense scalp muscles?


I said usually. Obviously, if you've been diagnosed with migraines, then you know the answer to your own question.


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

Do I realy need to explain!


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

Any feeling of "splitting" or "sloshing around" of you brain is all in your head.

:lol:

Migraine HEADACHES are not what I was talking about.


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

It's your blood vessels not your SCALP or your HAIR or your NAILS.

I thought this was commen knowledge :? .

I'm sorry, usually I just keep quiet but I coulden't help it.


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

Tingling of the muscles in the scalp causes the tingling feeling. If you are talking about a "headache" that is a different matter.


----------



## Da'Burgh (Apr 25, 2005)

vainglory said:


> So a migraine is tense scalp muscles?


Not really. But it's not your brain that's in pain. Your brain does not register pain, it sends signals. I don't know the exact reason but a migraine is a pain signal by some other problem, not actual pain by an outer source to the brain itself. That's why when you say your brain is tingling, it's totally illogical because it's impossible to feel.


----------



## Da'Burgh (Apr 25, 2005)

LOSTONE, you act like scalp muscles don't tense... ?

Happens to me all the time. Especially during strong dp/dr times. (Or stress)


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

Da'Burgh yes scalp muscles tense and no there are no pain nerve cells in your brain. I just think Sojourner was funny the way she put things. My mom and I have both suffered from migraines but the feeling I get from dp/dr is very diffrent than that of a migraine. What I don't understand is why dp/dr makes me feel this way. I already know why I get migraines.
Why does dp/dr affect your blood vessels in your head? Maybe it's not the dp/dr, it could be anxiety, but I had anxiety before and my head never felt this way.

Sojourner it is just funny when you make a comment like you are the authority on the matter and then say something like this.



> It is usually the SCALP muscles tensing up.....period.
> 
> Your brain has NO FEELING.


I've hade the muscles in my foot tense up before to but I am not going to contribute that to a heart attack!


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

LOSTONE said:


> Why does dp/dr affect your blood vessels in your head?


You have it backwards. It's the blood vessels that cause the symptoms that we call "dp/dr".



LOSTONE said:


> Sojourner it is just funny when you make a comment like you are the authority on the matter and then say something like this.


I do the necessary research on something before I comment; if anyone finds what I say to be inaccurate, I am open to correction.

I still don't see the humor, but never mind. "DP" doesn't *cause* anything at all. In fact, "DP" doesn't exist. What exists are the *symptoms * people report. 


LOSTONE said:


> I've hade the muscles in my foot tense up before to but I am not going to contribute that to a heart attack!


This last comment makes no sense to me. I said nothing about heart attack.

Hypertension can cause a heart attack.

Anxiety causes a racing heartbeat. A racing heartbeat over time causes constriction of the blood vessels. That can lead to a heart attack, but that was another thread, not this one.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2005)

> "DP" doesn't cause anything at all. In fact, "DP" doesn't exist. What exists are the symptoms people report.


That's not accurate, Sojourner.

DP most certainly does exist - it is a state of altered consciousness, reproduceable and promoting the same consistent sensations/experiences in a person. It's possible to INDUCE it with the use of certain medication injections - give someone a shot, and wait __ amount of minutes, and blamo - the altered state is invoked.

Even though I am of the psychoanalytic theory of Cause of these states, that does not rule out a bio-chemical foundation for the symptoms once they are invoked.

I did not imagine my dp - the experience of being highly depersonalized was MAINTAINED by the self-monitoring, obsessing that I did. But I didn't only "think" I was dp'd, I really was dp'd.

My "Focus Outward" is related to how we KEEP the altered state wayyyy beyond when it should have/would have moved on. By turning our full attention inward, and watching self losing self, and trying to FORCE the self-awareness back to another consciousness state, we are inadvertently feeding the very process of DP itself.

But it's real, guys. Dissociative phenomena, and all kinds of 'shifts' in perceptual reality can be as real as the chair you're sitting on. Just like a panic attack produces VERY REAL rapid heartbeat, very real shallow breathing, very real trembling, very real throat constriction.


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

> I do the necessary research on something before I comment; if anyone finds what I say to be inaccurate, I am open to correction.


Thats what I like about you Sojourner!



> I still don't see the humor, but never mind


LOL :lol: People find humor in things I say all the time and I don't know why, just go with it  . The humor was not what you said, but rather how you said it. Period and Period.



> "DP" doesn't cause anything at all. In fact, "DP" doesn't exist. What exists are the symptoms people report.


That sounds funny to. I like the way you think Sojourner. You wrote something like this on another thread that I liked very much.
In fact DP/DR doesn't exist. The symptoms people report are just symptoms in your own minds creation, or as my friends used to tell me, "It's just a drug man!" The feeling is very real but their is nothing in reality that is dp/dr.

I am in total agreement with your thoughts on dp/dr Sojourner and that is why I am leaving this board and all self help boards. Period.

Goodby everyone, you will all be in my prayers forever. 
Yes this includes Martain, especially Martain.

Peace.


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

Janine I understand what you are saying but I think that in order to cure myself it is better to look at things from Sojo's viewpoint. I am what I am and there is no dp/dr in my physical reality that is going to impair my life anymore. When talking to people without dp/dr it is very important that people understand that dp/dr is real and that it can totaly cange a persons life. I now know what dp/dr is and I am going to forget about it and live my life. Sitting around all day thinking about dp/dr is not going to make it go away that is a fact!

Goodby!


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

Hang on a minute, Lostone...

Janine:



> Even though I am of the psychoanalytic theory of Cause of these states, that does not rule out a bio-chemical foundation for the symptoms once they are invoked.


I'm not saying there isn't -- I just meant it's not a brain disease that you are either born with or catch, like you catch a cold. Or am I wrong about that?

Now, Lostone, please don't run off like that.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Well now, didn't that just turn out lovely. :?


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

You have a problem? It's not enough to harass me in private messages? You need to do it on the list, too?


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Kid, I was just trying to help you see your unfortunate way of upsetting people as you have done so now...again.

I have in no way harassed you. I will be glad to post my 1st pm to you, your 1st one back to me and my last one back to you. As you know , I have not opened your second one back to me because I stated I felt that was enough conversation between you and me.

Sorry you felt harassed by my posting "well now, didn't that just turn out lovely." Maybe, instead, you could try to read the frustration in those words.

Wishing you peace.


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

You wrote to me saying you took "umbrage" at the following line I wrote on a thread in the Spirituality forum:

"Homeskooled evidently believes in God and doesn't find Him "imaginary". "

Talk about taking responsibility for one's words! You were the one who wrote, "Dear God...my Sweet Imaginary Friend, " to which I responded with the above line.

There was nothing whatsoever offensive in my post. It stated a fact. 
As I explained this morning, I only know the words you wrote.

You wrote back in your own typical cutting style and I responded, but you won't read it? You'll come on here and heckle me?

Enough. I don't need your silly games. I hope you recover from your illness, but while you do, please don't complain about my responses; or you know what you can do? Complain to the people who run this place, okay? That's what people should do anyway.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Peaceboy, I totally apologise for this thread running off what you had originally wanted to know. Upon reflection, I will not be reading anymore post on this thread.

I do hope you found what you wanted to know.

Most sincerely.
terri


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Well oops, darn if we didn't post at the same time. :lol:

Wow, you really have anger issues don't you? Can't take someone questioning you, can you?

I will do whatever I like within the limits set by this Board, Sojourner, not by you.

Chill chick.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

From: terri* 
To: Sojourner 
Posted: Thu Aug 18, 2005 9:01 am 
Subject: Just in case 
Hi,

Just in case you thought I was in any way slighting by my use of the word imaginary, you are totally wrong and you do not know me.

I could not tell if that was addressed to Martin or me.

It is a well known fact on this board that I am a spiritual person and often give Martin a bit of soft ribbing to both be his friend and do what I feel is a positive thing.

I also believe Homeskooled knows me well enough to know that I was being very humble and honest in my prayer to him.

If this was indeed directed at Martin, please excuse. It was posted under my post so I therefore took umbrage. I would appreciate you making your post a bit more clear.

Sincerely, 
terri

_________________
Though I am different from you, 
We were born involved in one another.

Tau Ch'ien


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

From: Sojourner 
To: terri* 
Posted: Thu Aug 18, 2005 10:01 am 
Subject: Re: Just in case 
Yes, I wrote it in response to "Dear God... My Sweet Imaginary Friend."

What would you like me to do? I have an idea: You have my personal permission to write something to the effect that you talked to Sojourner, who said she took it to be what it appears to be on its face -- a Martin-type act of mocking. Sojourner further said that had she known the words as written didn't mean what they appeared to mean, she probably would not have written her response.

How's that?


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

From: terri* 
To: Sojourner 
Posted: Thu Aug 18, 2005 10:52 am 
Subject: Re: Just in case 
"How's that?"

As usual, it is a typical Sojourner reply.

You might want to try the "did you mean it to sound this way" approach next time when dealing with someone you do not know. Your " I take everything at face value" approach is so black and white and, on some level, a shallow excuse for some of the post you make that people take offense to.

Okay, enough said between us for me.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Again, I do wish you some form of peace.

terri


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

Yeah, right. Sure you do. If you wished me peace, you wouldn't have done what you have done.


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

OK Sojourner!

It seems to me like this is just a good old catfight.
I don't think anyone is harassing you.

I can't remember the last time I started a cat fight.
This is funny.

Sojourner you sounded so upset in your emails to me, I just had to come back.

The reason I want to get off this board has more to do with something that happened on another board entirely. I just figured it would be best if I left all these self help boards because too many people on these boards act in a manor I don't like. Bad associations spoil useful habits. 
I am also just getting sick of explaining myself.

Sojourner I would never leave because of you. 
You are diffrent but I like you  and I mean that in a serious way, not in a manor of mocking.

If it will get you to calm down, then fine I promise I will check back in with the board once in a wile.

Terri I don't want to break up a good catfight but I think you two should just kiss and make up.

Serenity Now!


----------

